# Metal roofing



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I put metal roofing on my loft...works great but gets pretty warm. Plenty of ventilation. Thinking about fastening some styrofoam sheets inside. Anyone do anything like this.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Raftree3,
Our race loft is one of those big aluminum sheds 10x24 ft. To keep the heat down the roof has styro sheets under it and a fan that kicks on when the loft hits 80 degrees. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

now do we want the temp to be that hot? i thought they breed better when it hot and warm? 

i got a wood roof just like a house is that okay?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmoob,
Your roof is fine. Being warm is fine but you don't want them to be uncomfortable.
Logangrmnr


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Metal Roof--No problems


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

alright


----------

